# A Nice Find



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I went and did a little shopping today. And found a couple boxes I'd wanted for a while now. Illusione Holy Lance, And Cabaiguan Guapos. When I got home I had a CI shipment waiting It had some cusano C-10s, Man O War samplers. And 10 camacho perfectos.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Was that at the Cuban Cigar Factory in Middleton? How did you like the pile of leaves in the middle of the humidor? Did you get any of the store rolled (the maduros are great)


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Damn nice finds gerry! All excellent pick ups


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Was that at the Cuban Cigar Factory in Middleton? How did you like the pile of leaves in the middle of the humidor? Did you get any of the store rolled (the maduros are great)


Yeah I did. But no maddies. Cool place!!! 3 cubans rolling their ashes off. Thanks for the tip Ron!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul Gerry!!!

Save some for the rest of us will ya!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is a nice pickup my friend


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet haul Gerry you should have enough MAW's to last you a few days:roflmao:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

sofaman said:


> Sweet haul Gerry you should have enough MAW's to last you a few days:roflmao:


That depends on how many I send out. LOLOL


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> Yeah I did. But no maddies. Cool place!!! 3 cubans rolling their ashes off. Thanks for the tip Ron!!!


The only reason I know about that place is because one of the guys that works there got boarded by us over the summer, and noticed we were smoking cigars....


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

awesome haul gerry... nice job


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

I need a towel to wipe up my drool, excuse me.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice Gerry. Those Guapos look maaaaavelous!!!!!!:dribble:
Those HL's are the bomb too!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

You scored some sweet smokes Gerry. Nice job as always!


----------



## rpm151 (Oct 6, 2008)

You lucky fella! Gotta love the Illusion Holy Lance, one of their best.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Incredible!! Those look great, especially the Holy Lances :dribble::dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn Gerry you are insane!! fantastic pickups!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Gerry-
I like the way you "find" things


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

awesome pickup brother...sweet looking sticks


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Good catch - that should last you a week or so. 

Nice find is an understatement!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pick up bro!!!


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice Haul Gerry, Those Holy Lances look yummy!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

man I would kill for those gaupos!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

That's a sweet pickup! Enjoy.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great haul, man they look good!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great smokes there


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang, that's one heck of a haul.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great score Gerry!! :wazzapp:

Which I could order on CI!! Tham they have often bargains I would like to jump on!! :mumbles:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome haul


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

WOOO-WHOOOO!!

Yeah, I said that! Nice, very nice


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow! A nice find indeed. Gerry, you never cease to surprise me with your pickups! These babies are no different - Nice!! 

CD


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice haul there Gerry--Looks like your preparing for the winter months---


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

go gerry !!! whats that put you up to , 9000 gars !!! you the man !!! nice haul


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Impressive haul Gerry - but what else is new!:biggrin:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow What a great haul!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

whooo very niceeee


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::biggrin:


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are amazing!!! great pickups!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

SWEET Brother. Your making my mouth water.:dribble: Flint


----------

